# 1 1/8" ips Diverter Tub Spout????



## 96gtrlm (Sep 13, 2009)

*1" ips Diverter Tub Spout????*

I was trying to replace the current diverter tub spout as it has broken, however, it has a 1" copper pipe. Anyone know who would make one of these because everything I can come across is 3/4 or 1/2. Brushed Nickel would be great!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Brushed nickel is great.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I love brushed nickel too. I really like those big 1 1/8" high flow spouts also


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I love brushed nickel. I think it is gret too Airgap.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

We posted at the same time TM. 

Hey weren't you saying something about T&M?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like eggs


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I like Ike


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Brushed nickel hides dirt really well


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

go to home depot and get some 1 1/8 copper


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get a buffing wheel and some jeweler's rouge, and just polish that big old copper up and make it pretty. Just use arubber plug when you need a shower....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

96gtrlm

Please post your question on DIYChatroom.com thanks, this forum is for plumbers only.

Thanks


----------

